# Escoger grupo IGBT + drive disparo + diodos (SRM)



## madeirensis (Oct 15, 2005)

Estoy haciendo mi proyecto fin de carrera y tengo algunas dudas en la elección de la unidad IGBT + + diodos de disparo, el cual está destinado a un converor para el funcionamiento de la máquina de reluctancia conmutada (SRM) juntos. 
Sé que hay algunos dispositivos capaces de hacer todo este trabajo, y en particular FCAS50SN60 (Fairchild), pero como yo no lo encuentro, voy a optar por la solución de los anteriores! 

Me gustaría que alguien me ayudara en esolha y si me podían proporcionar un diagrama de cómo conectar el conjunto anterior, junto con los dispositivos de grupo asociadas tales como condensadores y resistencias! 

Las características de operación son: In = 8A; Un = 300 V; f (conmutación) = 10 kHz. 

Gracias y espero ser capaz de encontrar un poco de ayuda aquí mi problema! 

Saludos: Luis Miguel Abreu




Ola!

Estou a fazer o projecto final de curso e tenho algumas duvidas na escolha do conjunto IGBT + drive disparo + díodos, que se destina a um converor para funcionamento da máquina de relutancia comutada (SRM).
Sei que existem uns dispositivos capazes de fazer todos este trabalho, nomeadamente o FCAS50SN60 (fairchild), mas como nao consigo encontrá-lo, vou optar pela solucao que referi atrás!

Gostaria que alguem me ajudasse na esolha e se me pudessem apresentar um esquema de como ligar o conjunto referido, juntamente com os dispositivos associados ao grupo, como resistencia e condensadores!

As características de funcionamento são: In=8A; Un=300V; f(comutação)=10kHz.

Obrigado e espero aqui poder encontrar alguma ajuda ao meu problema!

Cumprimentos: Luís Miguel Abreu


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 15, 2005)

Luis Miguel,

esta no es la respuesta específica a tu pregunta, pero mientras alguien con más conocimiento en esta materia te responde, puedes ir mirando este datasheet a ver si te sacas alguna idea.

Fíjate en la Figura 11 y la Figura 12.

Switched Reluctance Motor Control – Basic Operation and Example Using the TMS320F240:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/upload/MarceloFiles/Varios/spra420a.pdf

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------

